# Chronic Bloody Nose



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Your nose bleeding so easily is from a surface bleeder. My father used to have horriffic nose bleeds. He'd be picking cherries, bump his nose, and have over an inch of blood in the bucket by the time he could get down the ladder. 
One day, it bled hard enough, it sucked that bleeder back into the tissue. He never had another nose bleed. 

You have a surface bleeder. Your dr can cauterize that so it won't bleed anywhere near as easy. It's an easy procedure.


----------



## Dressagegirl29 (Nov 9, 2014)

My mom won't take me to the doctor for my nosebleeds because she thinks any doctor will put her in the hospital including mine.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

If you are 18 , take yourself to the dr's. If you are not, get your Dad to take you to the Dr's.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

You have places to ask for help with all your activities you participate in...
All those activities are coached and then your Special Olympics requires yearly physicals done for their athletes.
All coaches for SO are able to be spoken with as trusted adults and can reach out and find you the help you seem to need and say mom will not take you to the doctor....
You have 4 activities that require coaching, people you can trust and speak with quietly and in private who care about you and your well-being.
Your father you see....he too can take you to a medical appointment, it not just have to be mom.
And if you can use a computer/phone you can also reach your doctors office through tel-medicine with this issue. 
All doctors offices have tel-medicine and computer access today with the pandemic they will continue to have this kind of communications with patients as it allows patients seen or spoken with at their convenience better.
A typed message sent will bring assistance especially as you are "special-needs" and fall under different laws to protect the disabled. Your health insurance should cover the costs, so that should not be a issue for you either.
If mom is troubled then maybe you should reach-out to someone so you can be better looked after and taken care of by another or group of people looking out for your best interests.

I am a Special Olympics coach and know the training we go through to be certified and taught how to do and how to help those who need...
I know how scary nosebleeds can be having had them myself when younger and watched my child also suffer with them. Yes, his were bad and often enough we did seek help from doctors...

Speak to dad.
If he won't help, speak to your doctor or open a patient contact with them.. 
You are capable of contacting them and writing it for them, or just copy and send your opening post here to them...
Help is not far away for you but you may have to ask for that help to come....do what you must to help you and maybe help mom at the same time.
🐴...


----------



## BethR (Feb 17, 2021)

Do you have an aunt? Or a trusted adult family friend who could take you to a doctor? Or, as someone else suggested, your father?
No one should have to be suffering from prolific nosebleeds. In addition to being a nuisance, they could possibly lead you to become anemic.
Please, please speak to a responsible adult about getting you some help,


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

It sounds to me like your mom does a lot for you and not much for herself. That is kind of a normal thing when you are dealing with a special needs person. I don't know what your specific diagnosis is (that's your business - not mine) but I know several people that spend their lives doing for their kids. Even when the kids become adults, the parent kind of loses themselves in their kids activities. She probably doesn't know who she is without you.

Do you have to be with her or someone all the time? Or could she leave you by yourself long enough to do the art class on her own? She may just need something of her own? Without knowing you and her I can't know that for sure, just thoughts....


----------



## Dressagegirl29 (Nov 9, 2014)

I am already severely anemic, and sometimes, I feel really dizzy and get bad headaches from the nosebleeds. I am 37. My dad doesn't want to take me to the doctors because he doesn't want to get sick.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Dressagegirl29 said:


> I am already severely anemic, and sometimes, I feel really dizzy and get bad headaches from the nosebleeds. I am 37.


The next time you have a nosebleed that flows freely and makes you feel dizzy *DIAL 911 *
Ask for a ambulance as you are sick, bleeding from your nose and unable to stop or control it and the bleeds keep returning...
You are special needs and scared....

There *WILL* be a ambulance and police/sheriff dispatched to your location within a minutes time...._do not hang up till told to do so by the 911 dispatcher _as they speak to you and emergency personal en-route to help you...
If you do not answer the door when they arrive emergency personal will gain entry to your residence however they must to get to you to render assistance.
If you have animals, a dog or cat, _*lock them up*_ so when strangers arrive they not get bit nor escape the house in fear...
If you feel that weak, go unlock the door and lie on the floor where they can get to you quickly so you not fall and hit your skull.
Tell the dispatcher on the phone what you are doing and why, where you will be in the residence...I would suggest you be seen from the front door.

I can tell you that what you write of is no joke...
This is serious and can be life-threatening to you.
I worked fire-rescue and was a paramedic for years...
I have helped take down doors by force knowing someone was on the other-side of it in danger....
Door? What door.....oh that thing laying cracked and broken...
Or a window is no match for a battering ram used to gain entry to save a life...
Law enforcement stays till a family member/someone arrives to secure the property...
_The concern is your life and safety... and will be acted upon *to protect you. *_
🐴...


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

At 37, you don't need anyone to take you to the dr. I see you are "special needs". Does that mean you have a caretaker? Other than your mother.

You are involved in several activities, you have coaches. You don't need parental consent. 
Talk to one of your coaches, and ask them to help you. 

You can do this!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I know you mentioned special needs but I don't know what level. I don't know how old your parents are or what physical/mental status they are at but maybe taking care of you is more than they can handle right now. 

You have other options as far as living arrangements go so you may want to look into what they are. There may be an assisted living home nearby that you are qualified for and there may be other forms of help that is available to you. If you are truly considered special needs then there is help out there and you might want to look into that. You seem like you are pretty bright and intuitive so doing a little bit of research should not be beyond your capabilities.

I want to be more supportive and I probably sound like I'm not being but I think that you are having more issues than just a bloody nose and sickly parents. I think you may need to look into your future and what is best for both you and your parents.


----------



## BethR (Feb 17, 2021)

What HorseLovingGuy said!
If you are unable to drive yourself, call an ambulance and they will probably admit you to hospital. THEN there will be specialists to help diagnose what’s going on with you. This is not normal. 
You need help, Sweetie.


----------



## Dressagegirl29 (Nov 9, 2014)

When I lay in bed with severe anemia, heavy menstrual bleeding, and bad nosebleeds, my mom yells at me for pretending to be sick. When she is pretending to be sick, she gets to stay in bed all day because she uses a blow dryer to raise her temperature, so she has a low degree fever. I even threatened to call 911 on Tuesday night for her because she was doing this awful cough and couldn't sleep, but she refused to let me do it because they will call her out on her faking the illness. As soon as our cat, Lola, starts running in and out the litter box than my mom is all better; she then says Lola has FUS because she has something to take care of. In June, I had to go to the doctor's for a bad cold to make sure I didn't have COVID, and my doctor said to see her in a month for the anemia. My mom ignored my doctor's advice, but she is willing to take Lola to the vet for the fake FUS. I think even Lola knows my mom is faking it, so she snaps her out of it by running in and out of the litter box for two days.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

*Mod Note: Closed for review.*


----------

